# Killer Bee / Krazy Bee



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

A long shot I know but does anyone have any connections in the land of the rising sun? I'd love to get my hands on Krazy Bee / Killer Bee clothing but they steadfastly WILL NOT ship outside Japan. To be fair it may all come in tiny Jap sizes and be bloody useless for me but man they have some good gear.


----------



## Chancey (Aug 10, 2009)

I agree with you Matt some really nice gear they do shame they dont ship worldwide, I have a friend who lives in Tokyo he might be able to send over a some stuff if you wanted? Ill have a word mate... :yes:


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Last picture

This is a survival story

True ghetto *stroy*??????

nice clothes though


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I've actually seen some of those products on a U.S Site, I'll try and find it later for ya


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Coolest, if you can find it that would be awesome.


----------

